# Dawes Sheila



## jkdale (Jun 13, 2008)

I need some advice on an entry level bike. I'm getting back into riding after ten years of not riding. I miss it and need to be back on a bike. But, I have four young kids and budget is my main concern.I'm considering the Dawes Sheila. I like the fact that it has the brake levers on the flat portion of the handlebars for added comfort. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on this bike? I am looking to stay under $500 but don't want to compromise quality.
Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I suggest you leave room in your budget to get the bike looked over by your LBS when you get it in. Just to make sure everything is tightened down and the bike is safe to ride.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

il sogno said:


> I suggest you leave room in your budget to get the bike looked over by your LBS when you get it in. Just to make sure everything is tightened down and the bike is safe to ride.


Good advice Il Sogno :thumbsup:

you'll have much more fun if everything is setup and adjusted properly. The Dawes looks cool too ... seems reasonably priced. Save some money aside for a quality pair of shorts and a good helmet. And maybe a for saddle change to feel comfortable.

Don't go out too hard, enjoy riding and time away from the kids 

btw sheila is aussie for girl/woman .. as in this could be the sheila's forum.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Spirito said:


> btw sheila is aussie for girl/woman .. as in this could be the sheila's forum.


Then it would be my forum....;-)


----------



## atmoore (Dec 11, 2008)

just rec'd the sheila for my wife. 2 day delivery from sportymamabikes. 1 hr assembly. Instructions were easy to follow. very nice bike for the price. I chose to do business with them because they have a phone number and actually answered it....several times. I would recommend the bike and the store. Oh, my wife loves it. It weighs 22lbs. Much lighter than her touring bike...that is now on austin craigslist.


----------

